# 2006 Pheasant Season Statistics



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

2006 Pheasant Season Statistics

A record number of pheasant hunters in 2006 did not quite translate into a record harvest of birds.

Stan Kohn, upland game management supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, said 99,849 hunters took nearly 751,000 roosters last year, down 7 percent from the record high in 2005.

"This is due in part because residents took fewer trips last year than in 2005, and the number of birds per hunter decreased as well," Kohn said.

Both resident and nonresident hunters totaled an all-time high in 2006. The number of resident hunters increased to 68,216 (from 64,130 in 2005) and nonresidents increased to 31,633 (28,671), the first time out-of-staters passed the 30,000 mark.

Average number of trips per hunter decreased from 5.76 to 5.38, and birds per hunter decreased from 8.73 to 7.52.

Counties with the highest percentage of resident hunters were McLean, Burleigh and Sargent. Top counties for nonresidents were Hettinger, Dickey and Sargent.


----------

